# Legalized maryjawana.



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

I was working at a trade school yesterday and met the safety instructor. NY legalized pot smoking and now I see and smell people all over smoking. Many are driving and smoking. This can't be good. Anyway, I asked him do the new laws affect workplace safety. He said they use to do drug and alcohol testing in order to get into the trade school but now they are not allowed to test for pot. So now you can come to work stoned and they cannot do anything because it is legal. Does this sound logical? But then this is New York where the inmates run the asylum.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Pretty sure this par for the course, at least for the moment. Until they can give a “pot test” at work, similar to a breathalyzer for alcohol, there’s no way to set boundaries for weed now thats its legal.

Aside from that, a lot of younger guys at my last company would use those legal synthetic marijuana alternatives they sell at the gas stations throughout the day. Don’t known if its worse or not, but they seemed stoned.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

What will happen with our workers comp if they get hurt and they are stoned? Another reason I don't like to hire people.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

kb1jb1 said:


> I was working at a trade school yesterday and met the safety instructor. NY legalized pot smoking and now I see and smell people all over smoking. Many are driving and smoking. This can't be good. Anyway, I asked him do the new laws affect workplace safety. He said they use to do drug and alcohol testing in order to get into the trade school but now they are not allowed to test for pot. So now you can come to work stoned and they cannot do anything because it is legal. Does this sound logical? But then this is New York where the inmates run the asylum.



Alcohol is legal but you cannot go to work drunk. You can but you may suffer consequences.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

kb1jb1 said:


> What will happen with our workers comp if they get hurt and they are stoned? Another reason I don't like to hire people.


I think it would be in everyone’s best interest to have a breathalyzer of some sort to tell if someone is above the “legal limit” with pot. If you can’t show up to work or drive a vehicle with above a .08 blood alcohol level, then marijuana should have a similar level.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

They need to pass a law for siestas in an eight hour shift. After I pound eight beers in less than a half hour, I need a nap.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

HertzHound said:


> They need to pass a law for siestas in an eight hour shift. After I pound eight beers in less than a half hour, I need a nap.


If you drank ZYWIEC then you would only need 5 beers.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

MHElectric said:


> I think it would be in everyone’s best interest to have a breathalyzer of some sort to tell if someone is above the “legal limit” with pot. If you can’t show up to work or drive a vehicle with above a .08 blood alcohol level, then marijuana should have a similar level.


The safety guy was saying they don't have a way to measure the pot levels yet. You could smoke it on Saturday and it will still have a trace in your system for days. Some of that skunk weed smells disgusting. Why would anyone smoke it?


----------



## wiz1997 (Mar 30, 2021)

A few years ago I worked for a water bottling company that has bottling plants all over the US.

One of the plants is in Colorado.

When employees heard Colorado was legalizing MJ, everyone wanted to transfer.

What they found out is, just because it is legal, doesn't mean you can show up to work stoned.

And it doesn't mean they cannot fire you if you test positive on a drug test


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

wiz1997 said:


> A few years ago I worked for a water bottling company that has bottling plants all over the US.
> 
> One of the plants is in Colorado.
> 
> ...


I worked for a large national company during 2016-2019, and they required a clean drug test even though we worked in several states where it was legal. The stores we worked on (our customers) had mandatory requirements, and if you wanted to work, you tested clean. No matter what state you worked in.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

I remember when weed became legal in Nevada, the government officials, traffis cops and other assorted safety idjits all proclaimed that were would the thousands of car wrecks, millions of people getting dead and on and on and on.

The only thing that actually happened is that the doomsayers looked like complete idiots......again.........


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

micromind said:


> I remember when weed became legal in Nevada, the government officials, traffis cops and other assorted safety idjits all proclaimed that were would the thousands of car wrecks, millions of people getting dead and on and on and on.
> 
> The only thing that actually happened is that the doomsayers looked like complete idiots......again.........


I don’t smoke pot any longer and it is not consistent with my personal beliefs, but sometimes I think the government could just tax it like every thing else and be done with it. 

If people want to go home a smoke it, then let ‘em. We’ve got bigger problems in our country to deal with.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

kb1jb1 said:


> Some of that skunk weed smells disgusting. Why would anyone smoke it?


It takes the edge off those hour and a half long, high speed, nail biting commutes.


----------



## BleedingLungsMurphy (10 mo ago)

kb1jb1 said:


> This can't be good.


They were driving and smoking before it was legal. You'll be fine.



> they are not allowed to test for pot. So now you can come to work stoned


If you have employees, ask lawyer about liability with the new laws. Make an employee contract with a no drug policy, if you're actually worried..



> they cannot do anything because it is legal. Does this sound logical?


I think you're misinterpreting. It's a trade school, they see this as an opportunity to lower the barrier to entry and make more money.


----------



## aidonius (Jul 10, 2018)

When they legalized it here in 2018 we got a spiel from the union rep saying that legalization only means you can consume it on your own time. The laws about being under the influence while at work or while operating a vehicle remain unchanged. 
When I was in trade school they had a policy that if you came in under the influence of anything you got sent home. 

If I am on a work site and I am obviously drunk nobody is going to call the cops to bring a breathalyzer. I will get to talk with the union rep and then get sent home for the day. If it happens again there is a procedure. The same is true for pot.


----------



## ScooterMcGavin (Jan 24, 2011)

micromind said:


> I remember when weed became legal in Nevada, the government officials, traffis cops and other assorted safety idjits all proclaimed that were would the thousands of car wrecks, millions of people getting dead and on and on and on.
> 
> The only thing that actually happened is that the doomsayers looked like complete idiots......again.........


In California the only real difference is the people that smell like skunks at the supermarket.

I don’t think legalization really changed how many people use it, it just made it available in many more fancy forms.


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

HertzHound said:


> They need to pass a law for siestas in an eight hour shift. After I pound eight beers in less than a half hour, I need a nap.


When I first started I worked for a work out his home contractor. Just him and me. Morning break I go to the store to get a cup of coffee, he hands me money and tells me to get him 2 beers, "bird can't fly on one wing".

Lunch, I go to the store to get something to eat and he hands me money and tells me to get him 2 beers, "bird can't fly on one wing".

Afternoon break, I going to get a soda and, he hands me money and tells me to get him 2 beers, "bird can't fly on one wing".

We stopped at the store to get a couple of beers because a "bird can't fly on one wing".

When we get to Joe's house, he goes in and mixes up a blender full of bloody mary and he and his wife polish that off and then some.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

oldsparky52 said:


> When I first started I worked for a work out his home contractor. Just him and me. Morning break I go to the store to get a cup of coffee, he hands me money and tells me to get him 2 beers, "bird can't fly on one wing".
> 
> Lunch, I go to the store to get something to eat and he hands me money and tells me to get him 2 beers, "bird can't fly on one wing".
> 
> ...


Thats rough! I worked with a guy who would pull off the jobsite at 3:29 and immediately pull into to gas station and pick up 2 tall boys for the ride home and a 12 pack for the night. He’d show up 20 minutes early every morning with a red face and blurry eyes.


----------



## Ostrich Society (Dec 14, 2021)

“Study high, take the test high, get high scores”


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

Funny but true.


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

MHElectric said:


> Thats rough! I worked with a guy who would pull off the jobsite at 3:29 and immediately pull into to gas station and pick up 2 tall boys for the ride home and a 12 pack for the night. He’d show up 20 minutes early every morning with a red face and blurry eyes.


Worked with a guy like this in VT. Boss kept a beer fridge in the shop. This guys first task of the day was grab 2 beers out the fridge and head to the bathroom. Kept something in his cooler to sip all day and if you were close to his house he wanted to go home for “lunch”. Who knows what he was drinking at home. Biggest alcoholic I have ever beeen around. But he was a damn good electrician.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

blueheels2 said:


> Worked with a guy like this in VT. Boss kept a beer fridge in the shop. This guys first task of the day was grab 2 beers out the fridge and head to the bathroom. Kept something in his cooler to sip all day and if you were close to his house he wanted to go home for “lunch”. Who knows what he was drinking at home. Biggest alcoholic I have ever beeen around. But he was a damn good electrician.


I’ve met a lot of carpenters & painters who do that.


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

Ha, just saw this one for the first time tonight.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

kb1jb1 said:


> The safety guy was saying they don't have a way to measure the pot levels yet. You could smoke it on Saturday and it will still have a trace in your system for days. Some of that skunk weed smells disgusting. Why would anyone smoke it?


If you do something bad enough, they will take you for a blood test. Somewhere in the legislation allowing it's use will be a limit for impairment. If you are over, you will be charged.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

BleedingLungsMurphy said:


> They were driving and smoking before it was legal. You'll be fine.
> 
> 
> If you have employees, ask lawyer about liability with the new laws. Make an employee contract with a no drug policy, if you're actually worried..
> ...


It is not the typical trade school that plays games with enrollment. They take things very seriously and people have to be recommended by their bosses to go. No government money funded stuff.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

I must have lived a sheltered life. Only the sheetrockers back in the 1990s were big Budweiser drinkers. Other than that not much pot or beer on the sites.


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

MHElectric said:


> I worked for a large national company during 2016-2019, and they required a clean drug test even though we worked in several states where it was legal. The stores we worked on (our customers) had mandatory requirements, and if you wanted to work, you tested clean. No matter what state you worked in.


Just get some fetish urine and a penski and all will
Be okay.


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

kb1jb1 said:


> I must have lived a sheltered life. Only the sheetrockers back in the 1990s were big Budweiser drinkers. Other than that not much pot or beer on the sites.


Lol ya think ?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

This will be sorta funny coming from me since I was a Pakalolo Farmer at one point long time ago, but I can't stand the smell of that stuff when it is being smoked, nowadays like in the car in front of me for instance.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

Marinol is already legal in all 50 states. It contains a precise and controlled amount of THC and is FDA approved. It is far higher quality and consistent product. So the argument is over.

As far as recreational use, have you bothered to pay attention to what is going on in Colorado? Plus in our profession memory and learning is important. Marijuana destroys that and also turns you into zero attention span. It is utterly useless and detrimental in the work place.

And if it’s just “weed” you want, the non-THC version is legal and sold everywhere. So that argument is dead. So there is no reason to legalize the male plants at all.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

They call it dope for a reason.


----------



## CoreyOnTheBrink (Apr 9, 2021)

I don’t do up that pot and smoke them pot brownies anymore. I’m a changed man. Here’s my two cents:

1.) It should be legalized on a federal level.
2.) The sale of it should remain illegal.
3.) It’s a weed. If you want it, grow it.
4.) Outdoor public use outside of designated areas should be illegal.
5.) Some system to measure the level of impairment needs to be in place.

…and before all this can happen, it needs to be de-classified so that scientific studies can be performed and evaluated.


----------



## CoreyOnTheBrink (Apr 9, 2021)

Of course that’s not what we get. We get all these potheads begging to be taxed so they can buy their weed and smoke it. We get a greedy government that has just been waiting for this moral decline so they can make bigger budgets and start spending the tax dollars before it’s even in their pockets and dress up these immoral acts to look better by using the tax revenue to go toward programs like education.


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

When I was running big crews on the public works projects, I had everyone sign a simple piece of paper. Drugs or alcohol on site was grounds for termination. The only person to try the rule was a old friend of 15 years. I fired him. I graduated HS in 1969, smack dab in the middle of the hippies and free love. I know the mistakes I can make when having an altered consciousness.
I do assume everyone else is the same. I want my workers BT on the job. Bushy Tail. What you do 10 minutes after leaving the job site is your business.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

SWDweller said:


> ….I graduated HS in 1969, smack dab in the middle of the hippies and free love…


My dad and uncle would always say, “If you can remember the 60’s, you weren’t there.” Lol!


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

CoreyOnTheBrink said:


> Of course that’s not what we get. We get all these potheads begging to be taxed so they can buy their weed and smoke it. We get a greedy government that has just been waiting for this moral decline so they can make bigger budgets and start spending the tax dollars before it’s even in their pockets and dress up these immoral acts to look better by using the tax revenue to go toward programs like education.


I read an article after California legalized it and was hoping to collect a nice tax on pot. That is how they promoted it. Legalize it and tax it. The opposite happened. Why would someone pay a 10 % tax when they could buy it like they have been but now they can smoke it out in the open. Nobody would know if they bought it at a dispensary or some street corner.


----------



## CoreyOnTheBrink (Apr 9, 2021)

kb1jb1 said:


> I read an article after California legalized it and was hoping to collect a nice tax on pot. That is how they promoted it. Legalize it and tax it. The opposite happened. Why would someone pay a 10 % tax when they could buy it like they have been but now they can smoke it out in the open. Nobody would know if they bought it at a dispensary or some street corner.


Yep. Legal retail sales does not eliminate the black market.


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

kb1jb1 said:


> I read an article after California legalized it and was hoping to collect a nice tax on pot. That is how they promoted it. Legalize it and tax it. The opposite happened. Why would someone pay a 10 % tax when they could buy it like they have been but now they can smoke it out in the open. Nobody would know if they bought it at a dispensary or some street corner.


Because your are getting lab tested products that aren’t gonna be laced with fennel. Plus you get more
Variety and the bud tender can tell you how it will make you feel


----------



## Arsenal FC (10 mo ago)

kb1jb1 said:


> I was working at a trade school yesterday and met the safety instructor. NY legalized pot smoking and now I see and smell people all over smoking. Many are driving and smoking. This can't be good. Anyway, I asked him do the new laws affect workplace safety. He said they use to do drug and alcohol testing in order to get into the trade school but now they are not allowed to test for pot. So now you can come to work stoned and they cannot do anything because it is legal. Does this sound logical? But then this is New York where the inmates run the asylum.


I think it is like everything else... Use your best judgement on trusting the individual... It is unprofessional to advertise the smell of weed...


----------



## Arsenal FC (10 mo ago)

kb1jb1 said:


> The safety guy was saying they don't have a way to measure the pot levels yet. You could smoke it on Saturday and it will still have a trace in your system for days. Some of that skunk weed smells disgusting. Why would anyone smoke it?


With all the edibles etc... Why smoke?


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Arsenal FC said:


> With all the edibles etc... Why smoke?


Because it looks cool and the smoke stinks?


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

Arsenal FC said:


> With all the edibles etc... Why smoke?


I can answer that. I make edibles in an effort to stop smoking.

The edible buzz comes on slowly over about an hour then stays steady for a couple/three hours. Smoking comes on instantly and lasts for an hour or so before starting to wane.

The smoking buzz is more than the edible buzz, also a bit different. I do both, edibles for the base and a little smoking for the lift.

I will also share that I'm pushing myself to smoke less and just deal with the "lesser" buzz.

BTW, I mostly don't consume alcohol. I'm not against it, I just prefer the weed buzz to the alcohol buzz. I've had a fifth of vodka since Christmas. I think there is a couple of shots left.

Smoking also works on my blood pressure faster than edibles. On my (3) BP meds, my BP hangs out around 150/90 (it's up about 180/100 when I wake up). When I add weed to it, it drops down to the high 120s over 78-82. In the evening after consuming all day, it has gotten down to 110/72.

So, y'all (society) have 2 choices with me. Leave me alone or lock me up.

ETA: In my 20's I was in the bar every night after smoking a joint (and I was a 2.5 pack a day cig smoker). Got a girl pregnant (my wife now) and everything changed. We could no longer afford it because of children. So we stopped it completely for the sake of our children.

I had forgotten how much I like it until the dock builder broke out a joint on our ride back from visiting a prospective customer. The '08 crash made me decide to kick my feet up and relax for a while (I had been hard at it for years). I've been mostly relaxing since.


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

CoreyOnTheBrink said:


> Yep. Legal retail sales does not eliminate the black market.


True, but it should help the price come down (it has here, either that or I'm a hell of a negotiator  ).


----------



## BillyMac59 (Sep 12, 2019)

The OP's question was about using pot in the workplace. Here in Ontario, Canada , this would be covered by our anti-smoking laws. The laws don't care what you smoke. You can't do it, period. As for being under the influence, the Ontario H & S Act clearly states that an employer will do everything feasible to protect the worker. This would include someone who appears high (whatever that means) , or the people they work with. No field testing is done or required of the employer. What does OSHA for NY state say on the issue. And remember, OSHA rules are the bare minimum for the workplace. Employers can go beyond if they wish. For example, it is legal to ban smoking material from the property of the employer if they so wish.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

kb1jb1 said:


> The safety guy was saying they don't have a way to measure the pot levels yet. You could smoke it on Saturday and it will still have a trace in your system for days. Some of that skunk weed smells disgusting. Why would anyone smoke it?


And That is a big part of the problem. Holding people hostage at work for something they only do at home.
Personally I like the smell. I prefer the smell of raw bud, but the smoke is fine. 



kb1jb1 said:


> They call it dope for a reason.


I'm not they and neither are many other people. In the deep south a soda is called a dope for example. Its an old slang term used. The cannabis industry is trying to change the perception of cannabis by intentionally not using the word marijuana. Marijuana was a negative reference to the Mexcans and blacks that were raping and pillaging while under the influence of the eveil weed.
So much dishonest and just flat out wrong ideas about cannabis. There are those that still carry "Reefer Madness" ideas without knowing anything about cannabis.



kb1jb1 said:


> I read an article after California legalized it and was hoping to collect a nice tax on pot. That is how they promoted it. Legalize it and tax it. The opposite happened. Why would someone pay a 10 % tax when they could buy it like they have been but now they can smoke it out in the open. Nobody would know if they bought it at a dispensary or some street corner.


And that is a good thing for those that use cannabis. Not what government wants to hear though. There will always be a black market. Another derogatory term that promotes negativity. Cannabis is cheaper and quality does not suffer if purchased as it has been for many years. Just because the dispensary promotes special strains for every known illness to man, those that know cannabis, those that have experience with cannabis for the majority of their lives know they can get quality this way and not have to worry so much about going to jail.
But for those that know nothing about cannabis and have no experience purchasing cannabis can now purchase with confidence and in a safe way.
So no matter the source, the cannabis speaks for itself and frankly I am very pleased with those states that have made this decision. That these decisions will assist those in other states that relief may be at hand.
Like my state. SC. There will never be state level changes and the only way this happens for us is if the feds decide to do the right thing. Remove cannabis from the lofty schedule 1 narcotic where it resides. Do you know that heroin and cannabis are each schedule 1 while cocaine is schedule 2? That opioids reside on level 2 as well? This makes no sense and frankly it shows a lack of knowledge. Beside the country clearly wants cannabis laws to be relaxed.

One more thing. Only those with very thick wallets and influence can get into the legal cannabis business. It is one of the most expensive business you could ever try to open. One reason purchase and consumption of illegally gained cannabis is a reality. Had these governments not made this so hard for anyone wanting in, they may not be facing much of the reality that most of the cannabis purchased in these states is purchased outside of the legal dispensary.



Arsenal FC said:


> With all the edibles etc... Why smoke?


As Lou has said. Its different in how our minds process cannabis in either smoke form or edible form. But there' s no doubt that smoking is bad for your health no matter those that disagree and actually say cannabis smoke does not harm the body.
I have no idea why we process edible and smoke able cannabis differently. But it is a fact they both work well. Very well.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

As long as it's regulated by some form of government, putting the black market out of business is just wishful thinking.

For the record, I tried some back in the late 70's. Didn't like it. I understand today's stuff does not compare, it's much stronger. All the more reason to stay away for me.

I do like beer though.


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

joe-nwt said:


> For the record, I tried some back in the late 70's. Didn't like it. I understand today's stuff does not compare, it's much stronger. All the more reason to stay away for me.
> 
> I do like beer though.


My daughter (44) lives in Va and she said she has tried it and "it's not my thing". She does enjoy alcohol. 

My son enjoys both but does not do well on alcohol (he will drink until it's gone or everyone else is passed out). If he has weed, he doesn't drink. I think that's a good thing.

Now, why don't we all just go to church and get over these vices and put God in our lives? Searching for God is a worthwhile endeavor. Personally, I think religion has things wrong. Love is the way.


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

ValeoBill said:


> The OP's question was about using pot in the workplace.


Well since I'm opining on everything else, here is my 2 cents.

No smoking weed at work (or 8 hours before going to work), period, no excuses. No drinking alcohol at work (or 8 hours before going to work), period, no excuses.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm from Colorado so here is some information.

Yes if you have an accident at work you will be drug tested, if it is done right away it will show up when they do a second test later in the day. They can tell by the rate of change.
It is up to the company if they want to hire you or test you.
You can't smoke in public only at home or smoking areas at your hotel if they have one.
Not all cities sell it, but they can't stop you from having it at home.
It is like Alcohol no open containers in a car by anyone in the car.
They made about 3 BILLION in tax money so far in 8 years, going to many causes.
My son said it is 4-5 times cheaper than what he paid in PA.
They have limits on how much you can buy so resale is harder.


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

just the cowboy said:


> They made about 3 BILLION in tax money so far in 8 years, going to many causes.


After 8 years, is there a consensus in the state as to whether legalization was a good or bad thing? Personal observances?


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

oldsparky52 said:


> After 8 years, is there a consensus in the state as to whether legalization was a good or bad thing? Personal observances?


Good question. I heard the standard of living went down in some areas because of people moving in to freely smoke. IDK. We can only hear what the news feeds us. An observation from someone who actually lives there would help.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

just the cowboy said:


> I'm from Colorado so here is some information.
> 
> Yes if you have an accident at work you will be drug tested, if it is done right away it will show up when they do a second test later in the day. They can tell by the rate of change.
> It is up to the company if they want to hire you or test you.
> ...


Sounds reasonable.


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

kb1jb1 said:


> The safety guy was saying they don't have a way to measure the pot levels yet. You could smoke it on Saturday and it will still have a trace in your system for days.


One colleague's employer is doing saliva testing now. I'm told their threshold is set much lower (stricter) than what police use for roadside checking.

The theory with saliva testing is its a better 'tell' of how recently you consumed. However, i'm not convinced that somebody who indulges daily (after hours; as with a beer or two) would test 'clean' during a workday. I'd rather work with a guy that got a solid night's sleep (c/o some mj) than the guy who stayed up late with a 6pack. Jmho.

Testing has a way to go yet...


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

joe-nwt said:


> As long as it's regulated by some form of government, putting the black market out of business is just wishful thinking.


I don't know about that, think about alcohol. When prohibition was repealed in 1933, the black market for alcohol to next to nothing in no time. There's a little bit of a black market for stolen cigarettes and booze but I don't think there's any underground tobacco farms. I have seen ads for a moonshiner reality show but I don't think there's a whole lot of them


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

splatz said:


> I don't know about that, think about alcohol. When prohibition was repealed in 1933, the black market for alcohol to next to nothing in no time. There's a little bit of a black market for stolen cigarettes and booze but I don't think there's any underground tobacco farms. I have seen ads for a moonshiner reality show but I don't think there's a whole lot of them


There's a lot of hands on to making booze. And really? 90% of it tasted like crap anyhow.


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

Arsenal FC said:


> With all the edibles etc... Why smoke?


Flower hits different. Edibles take 2 hours
To kick in and last for f-ing ever.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

oldsparky52 said:


> After 8 years, is there a consensus in the state as to whether legalization was a good or bad thing? Personal observances?


Colorado has a balanced budget law, the other year they made so much tax money they had a sales tax free day to give back to everyone. Car sales hit records that day because of the large amount you could save. Since then everyone has there hand in the till for more.
As for usage I think in three years I have only smelled it 2-3 times in public.
My town is bringing it up for a vote on whether to sell it recreational. Joke is they have over 100 medical dispensaries already but don't want the " Olympic town " name spoiled. Meanwhile there are plenty of Dr. Green's on the books to give out cards. 
Going into a dispensaries is like going into a candy store one of these, 1/2 oz. of that.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

kb1jb1 said:


> What will happen with our workers comp if they get hurt and they are stoned? Another reason I don't like to hire people.


Here, workman’s comp follows federal law. It doesn’t matter if you have a weed card. It you are injured and have THC in your system, you have to bare the consequences.


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

Southeast Power said:


> Here, workman’s comp follows federal law. It doesn’t matter if you have a weed card. It you are injured and have THC in your system, you have to bare the consequences.


That’s not entirely true. If you’re hurt it’s up to your employer if they wanna drug test you. If you been around awhile and a good hand those things can be overlooked in the moment if you know what I mean.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

When it comes to worker comp, SOMEONE will be found at fault. Even if it was the worker that was stoned, you as the employer will be found guilty for not educating him on the hazards of being stoned at work, at a bare minimum. Why? Because you have deeper pockets than the worker who was injured. The deepest pockets always pay.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

oldsparky52 said:


> Well since I'm opining on everything else, here is my 2 cents.
> No smoking weed at work (or 8 hours before going to work), period, no excuses. No drinking alcohol at work (or 8 hours before going to work), period, no excuses.


I can remember smoking a joint on the way to work in the 70's and 80's. I would not approve of anyone doing that. When I had to really think at work and I knew my future was at hand, I never smoked before or at work. But I did at home. 



Southeast Power said:


> Here, workman’s comp follows federal law. It doesn’t matter if you have a weed card. It you are injured and have THC in your system, you have to bare the consequences.


And here is a major point of contention. Even if the employee never smoked at work, never was high at work, why is the employee held responsible for being responsible? In my opinion this is the biggest infringement on American liberty when it comes to workplace issues.



Slay301 said:


> That’s not entirely true. If you’re hurt it’s up to your employer if they wanna drug test you. If you been around awhile and a good hand those things can be overlooked in the moment if you know what I mean.


I agree. But in my personal experience I have seen excellent employees and management types fired for having cannabis in their systems. But I cannot deny there may have been some that did test positive but it was never known.
I have worked where they had random drug testing. Its one thing to do what is expected at work. Its another thing for your employer to have access to your personal life and be able to use it against you.



joe-nwt said:


> When it comes to worker comp, SOMEONE will be found at fault. Even if it was the worker that was stoned, you as the employer will be found guilty for not educating him on the hazards of being stoned at work, at a bare minimum. Why? Because you have deeper pockets than the worker who was injured. The deepest pockets always pay.


Actually its the insurance companies that make these payments and payouts. The employer only pays the premiums. Its the nature of any business.


----------



## CMP (Oct 30, 2019)

Some of that stinky Indica may cost us more than you think it does. See how its costing the transfer of goods.





__





10,000 Truck Drivers Taken Off The Road Due To Marijuana Violations | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## aidonius (Jul 10, 2018)

CMP said:


> Some of that stinky Indica may cost us more than you think it does. See how its costing the transfer of goods.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This goes back to how we don't have tests that can reliably distinguish between current intoxication and previous use. Imagine if they put in a law that says you can test drivers for alcohol but only with a test that returns positive if they have had anything to drink in the last 30 days.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

aidonius said:


> This goes back to how we don't have tests that can reliably distinguish between current intoxication and previous use. Imagine if they put in a law that says you can test drivers for alcohol but only with a test that returns positive if they have had anything to drink in the last 30 days.


And thats the point.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

kb1jb1 said:


> I read an article after California legalized it and was hoping to collect a nice tax on pot. That is how they promoted it. Legalize it and tax it. The opposite happened. Why would someone pay a 10 % tax when they could buy it like they have been but now they can smoke it out in the open. Nobody would know if they bought it at a dispensary or some street corner.


Convenience for one thing. I do work in strip malls and most have weed shops. Customers drop by first thing in the morning. One store was beside a daycare and people would drop off the kids and go buy weed. Buying from the retailer means consistency in product and builds brand loyalty. I don’t smoke weed but doing a deal with a kid in a rusty Civic in the 7-11 parking lot is probably rare nowadays.

They have to be making money off taxes. When it was legalized here, on day one I went for a coffee and there was a big line up at a building across the street at least a block long. I didn’t realize what was going on until I figured out what a Fire and Flower store was. Now there are probably more weed shops than liquor stores.


----------



## aidonius (Jul 10, 2018)

99cents said:


> Convenience for one thing. I do work in strip malls and most have weed shops. Customers drop by first thing in the morning. One store was beside a daycare and people would drop off the kids and go buy weed. Buying from the retailer means consistency in product and builds brand loyalty. I don’t smoke weed but doing a deal with a kid in a rusty Civic in the 7-11 parking lot is probably rare nowadays.
> 
> They have to be making money off taxes. When it was legalized here, on day one I went for a coffee and there was a big line up at a building across the street at least a block long. I didn’t realize what was going on until I figured out what a Fire and Flower store was. Now there are probably more weed shops than liquor stores.


The only people i know who still buy off the black market are those who smoke so much that the somewhat cheaper black market prices(in bulk) actually make a difference or smaller towns that don't have a store. Those people are buying enough that the dealer comes to them. Like you say nobody wants to meet up in a parking lot anymore.
I read that last year the government made ~200 million profit from the sqdc.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Legalizing allows people to grow their own. If we had legal cannabis here, I would grow it for my wife. I have lots of guerilla farming experience and can only imagine how good the quality would be if I did not have to worry about the law.
So there would be no dispensary purchases or the old way of purchasing cannabis. Most everyone I know (that uses cannabis) would grow their own as well.
It really is a fun hobby and would be even more fun if there was no legal consequence.


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

Interesting twist here.... Its the small places that have stores, and native reserves, because municipalities impose restrictions and heavy fees to do business.

We are legally allowed to grow our own too for personal use... 4 plants per household.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

If it’s all about tax revenue. Why would they allow you to grow your own? It’s still illegal in NJ to grow your own. I always thought dealers were dealing so that their habit was free.

I remember watching a show on 60 minutes or something, called pot of gold. It showed how different parts of the country had different laws and different attitudes. California just passed their law for medicinal purposes. I saw how much it helped a woman with MS in one part of the country. She was in constant fear that she would loose her kids if she was caught. She was buying on street corners. I thought that was BS. A woman buying pot off the street corners for years, doesn’t have a connection by now?

Another interesting one was two different counties in some southern state. One had a sheriff that would seize farms, farm equipment etc. enough that he could buy helicopters to seize more farms. The county was the highest in the state for farms going under financially, poverty levels etc. The other county had a sheriff that looked the other way if a farmer grew an acre to subsidize his farm. They had better schools etc.

They also interviewed a guy who was the rare few that had a federal medical cannabis card. Him and a few others got one right before It shut it down in ‘92. It was legal for him to drive while smoking. One part of the interview was him smoking and driving to work. He was also free to smoke at work. He was some sort of stock broker. If I didn’t see it, I wouldn’t believe it.









Federal IND Patients - Medical Cannabis Network


Recipients of Legal Medical Cannabis, provided by the U.S. government under the Investigational New Drug Program (Compassionate Access I.N.D.) Believe it or not, the federal government sends free pre-rolled cannabis cigarettes to a special, but dwindling group of patients on a regular basis...




medicalcannabis.com


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

Street dealers are only good for a elbow or a qtpie on the low. Other than that most don’t have the variety.


----------



## BillF (Mar 24, 2021)

MHElectric said:


> I think it would be in everyone’s best interest to have a breathalyzer of some sort to tell if someone is above the “legal limit” with pot. If you can’t show up to work or drive a vehicle with above a .08 blood alcohol level, then marijuana should have a similar level.


Unfortunately there is no such device possible. It doesn't get exhaled via the lungs like alcohol does. 
Only test is blood test that requires a blood draw by a licensed phlebotomist. Definitely not gonna happen unless something major happens. Need a blood test that is similar to the ones for diabetics.


----------



## radio208 (Aug 27, 2014)

Steve McCroseky (Lloyd Bridges)....Looks like I picked the wrong thread to quit smoking.....


----------



## Arsenal FC (10 mo ago)

I brought up a post today about.... With all the medical licensing could the state reject and electrical licensing application because of a med card through the state as well...


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

So the state goes against Federal law and start handing out weed cards. Then turns around and takes someone’s lively hood for using said weed! Hippocrates.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Arsenal FC said:


> I brought up a post today about.... With all the medical licensing could the state reject and electrical licensing application because of a med card through the state as well...


I don't think I would want to hire let alone have someone work in my house that is on or smoking POT. I know several people with " a medical permit" for the stuff and they have no problem smoking it. I am seeing more and more people smoking pot out in the open with no shame. At the train station, the park, driving, hanging out outside stores. I am sorry but I feel these people are very self centered and feel their rights are above any common courtesy. I think the skunk weed is very nauseating and I don't like to smell it all day.


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

kb1jb1 said:


> I don't think I would want to hire let alone have someone work in my house that is on or smoking POT. I know several people with " a medical permit" for the stuff and they have no problem smoking it. I am seeing more and more people smoking pot out in the open with no shame. At the train station, the park, driving, hanging out outside stores. I am sorry but I feel these people are very self centered and feel their rights are above any common courtesy. I think the skunk weed is very nauseating and I don't like to smell it all day.


And you shouldn't have to just like you shouldn't have to see drinking alcohol in public. I agree with you about common courtesy. I think it's becoming not so common.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

oldsparky52 said:


> And you shouldn't have to just like you shouldn't have to see drinking alcohol in public. I agree with you about common courtesy. I think it's becoming not so common.


I don’t smell people drinking but I do smell it when they pee behind the dumpster


----------



## aidonius (Jul 10, 2018)

kb1jb1 said:


> I don't think I would want to hire let alone have someone work in my house that is on or smoking POT. I know several people with " a medical permit" for the stuff and they have no problem smoking it. I am seeing more and more people smoking pot out in the open with no shame. At the train station, the park, driving, hanging out outside stores. I am sorry but I feel these people are very self centered and feel their rights are above any common courtesy. I think the skunk weed is very nauseating and I don't like to smell it all day.


I would very much like it if people stopped smoking cigarettes outside as well. Pot is a more obnoxious smell but the cigarettes are just generally repulsive.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

kb1jb1 said:


> I don't think I would want to hire let alone have someone work in my house that is on or smoking POT. I know several people with " a medical permit" for the stuff and they have no problem smoking it. I am seeing more and more people smoking pot out in the open with no shame. At the train station, the park, driving, hanging out outside stores. I am sorry but I feel these people are very self centered and feel their rights are above any common courtesy. I think the skunk weed is very nauseating and I don't like to smell it all day.


I think this is exactly the kind of problem you get when with a wink and a nod you call recreational use medical use. We all know an awful lot of the people using MJ with a medical permit are using it recreationally. It's a farce. They set up a table with a quack that's a disgrace to their medical license telling people, "You tell me you feel anxious and can't sleep; I diagnose you with anxiety disorder, and prescribe MJ. Easy right?" If it's for legal medical use, it should not be a gummy bear or for ****'s sake something you have to smoke or vape, it should be a pill that's regulated, inspected, tested, and likely mass produced in a pharmaceutical plant. 

Like any other medication, if you can't operate heavy equipment or fly a plane while using it, well, if you're a heavy equipment operator or a pilot, it's your medication or your job, one or the other. Just the way it goes. 

If it's legal and recreational, whatever you want, make it brownies or smudge pot smoke or whatever, just don't be goofing around getting high in public, and don't drive. 

If the states make it legal, then it's on the federal government to either enforce the law, or repeal it. None of this limbo where businesses have to operate half legal. It's one thing to have lax enforcement on some underground black market that takes time effort and resources to shut down, but if there are people out in the open defying federal law, send someone over and arrest someone or at least give them a ticket, and shut down their store - and if you don't have the stomach to do that, repeal the law. One way or the other, that's just the way it goes.


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

How about everyone just mind their own business and worried about themselves and what they have going on. Instead of worrying about what others are doing in all aspects of their lives. Non of it really matters anyway


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Please that is enough. The calling out other peoples family is totally unacceptable and yes I am giving a strong warning here. Stay on topic


----------



## Arsenal FC (10 mo ago)

Well back to electrical talk.... Does anyone know if they are making this into our field.? Probably to new to have adjusted to it yet....


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

If your judgment is impaired, it doesn’t matter if it’s prescribed pain killers, medical pot or alcohol. Common sense would tell me the ongoing use(daily) of any of these things means you stay home.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

aidonius said:


> I would very much like it if people stopped smoking cigarettes outside as well. Pot is a more obnoxious smell but the cigarettes are just generally repulsive.


Almost any major intersection that has a traffic light you will see probably 5000 cigarette butts on the ground. I bet these peoples cars are clean.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Slay301 said:


> How about everyone just mind their own business and worried about themselves and what they have going on. Instead of worrying about what others are doing in all aspects of their lives. Non of it really matters anyway


Im all on board for this mentality….*Until* someone tells me what I have to do, believe or accept. That when it crosses a line. 

If people want to smoke pot, then smoke pot. If people want to pretend like they’re a different gender than they really are - have at it. But don’t tell me I have to believe that it’s right or wrong or that I’m a bigot for having my own moral compass and beliefs. 

The problem is, people in this culture are forcing their beliefs on people who don’t believe the same way. Mind your own business and we’ll mind our own.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

MHElectric said:


> Im all on board for this mentality….*Until* someone tells me what I have to do, believe or accept. That when it crosses a line.
> 
> If people want to smoke pot, then smoke pot. If people want to pretend like they’re a different gender than they really are - have at it. But don’t tell me I have to believe that it’s right or wrong or that I’m a bigot for having my own moral compass and beliefs.
> 
> The problem is, people in this culture are forcing their beliefs on people who don’t believe the same way. Mind your own business and we’ll mind our own.


That is not what they want. You will embrace what they want and you will like it! You will not stray from their group think.

You see, independent thinkers are a threat.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

I would consider Putin to be an independent thinker. Someone ought to slip him a gummy.


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

MHElectric said:


> Im all on board for this mentality….*Until* someone tells me what I have to do, believe or accept. That when it crosses a line.
> 
> If people want to smoke pot, then smoke pot. If people want to pretend like they’re a different gender than they really are - have at it. But don’t tell me I have to believe that it’s right or wrong or that I’m a bigot for having my own moral compass and beliefs.
> 
> The problem is, people in this culture are forcing their beliefs on people who don’t believe the same way. Mind your own business and we’ll mind our own.


💯


----------



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

It’s been legal in Canada for a few years now. I have yet to see someone smoke a joint on a job site. We have signs stating no alcohol or drugs. The only difference is that we can casually talk about what edibles we bought at the store and had after dinner on Friday night and how well we slept.

youre Not allowed on the jobsite incapacitated by drugs or alcohol. That didn’t change when it became legal


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Just Say No!


----------



## CMP (Oct 30, 2019)

Ok, Nancy Regan…


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

There was a report put out the other day about the increase in Psychosis in people smoking pot. It was down played but why are there so many loony toons shooting, stabbing, running down innocent people, and general nastyness? The more they legalize and accept smoking pot the more problems seem to arise. There is a major train station that one of my customers has a shop next to and all day long people are smoking out in public without a care in the world


----------



## BleedingLungsMurphy (10 mo ago)

Martine said:


> youre Not allowed on the jobsite incapacitated by drugs or alcohol


Sometimes I smoke blunts with clients before starting a job. Sometimes we smoke blunts during the job.... I wire a lot of legal grow ops. 



kb1jb1 said:


> It was down played but why are there so many loony toons shooting, stabbing, running down innocent people, and general nastyness


I don't buy it. Not a single one of these "shooters" was a pot head, but I bet they all consumed alcohol regularly. If these kids had found weed they would have spent all of their money on dime bags and flaming hot cheetos instead of guns, amunition, and anime body pillows.

In my experience, stupid or incompetent people will blame the weed for being lazy and making bad choices. Weed doesn't even make you lazy, it's the bad diet and lack of exercise. I would argue that alcohol is far worse than weed or even cocaine.


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

BleedingLungsMurphy said:


> Sometimes I smoke blunts with clients before starting a job. Sometimes we smoke blunts during the job.... I wire a lot of legal grow ops.
> 
> 
> I don't buy it. Not a single one of these "shooters" was a pot head, but I bet they all consumed alcohol regularly. If these kids had found weed they would have spent all of their money on dime bags and flaming hot cheetos instead of guns, amunition, and anime body pillows.
> ...


Blunts are a waste of flower man


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

Herb doesn’t kill people, guns kill people.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

BleedingLungsMurphy said:


> Sometimes I smoke blunts with clients before starting a job. Sometimes we smoke blunts during the job.... I wire a lot of legal grow ops.


Really? Not sure if serious...


> I don't buy it. ...


Right now the pendulum is so pro-weed that it's really concerning to me, it's an all out whitewash at this point. Ironically the most pro-weed people are blind to the fact that the source of this whitewash is the same source as the vaping tobacco whitewash: people that stand to make a heap of money off it. Since there's a strong correlation between loving weed and hating big corporations there's going to be some heads exploding when this becomes more obvious. 

I don't think weed should be illegal and I am sure it has some legitimate medical uses. But any drug, you have to be careful. There's a lot of individual variation. The way it affects most, will not be the way it affects all. Something fairly common like an antihistamine - might put most people to sleep but some people will have the opposite effect, causing agitation and sleeplessness. You see this all the time with all kinds of drugs. 

The ritalin they prescribe to children diagnosed as hyperactive is also used recreationally as a stimulant in athletics. In the 70's, pro football players called ritalin "goon juice." (It was available as a liquid in pharmacies at the time. A couple capfuls would turn a 300 pound jolly funny fat strong guy into Hulk-smash for the day. 

There's a study out now that's generating a lot of debate, it finds a significant link between recreational MJ use in young people and manic disorders. It's not necessarily causal - although it might be - but either way, for some people, MJ is not the happy-mellow substance its hippie dippie supporters know and love - for some, it can lead to that hulk-smash stuff, depression, etc. 



> I would argue that alcohol is far worse than weed or even cocaine.


Based on a lot of time spent with people who couldn't handle theirs, I'd say there's quite a bit more time between first sip / snort and raging asshole with alcohol than there is with cocaine, cocaine IMO is not that different from meth it's just the people doing it are better dressed.


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

BleedingLungsMurphy said:


> I would argue that alcohol is far worse than weed or even cocaine.


I agree alcohol is more dangerous than weed, but no, cocaine will ruin your life in a VERY short time.


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

splatz said:


> cocaine IMO is not that different from meth it's just the people doing it are better dressed.


LOL!

More wisdom from "ask Splatz".  (I think you are spot on)


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

oldsparky52 said:


> I agree alcohol is more dangerous than weed, but no, cocaine will ruin your life in a VERY short time.


The alarming trend i see is cocaine use to fuel the alcoholism.

IMHO, addiction is addiction. The problem is not the product; its the tendencies of the individual. Addicts tend have issues with many things - not just one.

Indulge in your fill of THC - you relax and sleep well. So what?


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

u2slow said:


> The alarming trend i see is cocaine use to fuel the alcoholism.
> 
> IMHO, addiction is addiction. The problem is not the product; its the tendencies of the individual. Addicts tend have issues with many things - not just one.
> 
> Indulge in your fill of THC - you relax and sleep well. So what?


And I understand myself to know I have an addictive personality and I do have an addiction to weed. It's not a physical addiction (well maybe a little), it's more a psychological addiction. I can get down in the dumps pretty bad at times and smoking really helps that. 

It also helps me with being a little less attacking with people (emotionally, not physically). If I was in a working position, weed would be off the table, but since I'm retired and nothing I have to do, I effn' enjoy weed as much as I can afford.  

IMO weed is best reserved for later in life (not by legislation). Getting old and looking at your demise can get depressing. Consuming cannabis can be very beneficial later in life. My doctor does not like it, but he cannot dispute the effect it has on my blood pressure (lowers it better than his drugs).


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

u2slow said:


> The alarming trend i see is cocaine use to fuel the alcoholism.
> 
> IMHO, addiction is addiction. The problem is not the product; its the tendencies of the individual. Addicts tend have issues with many things - not just one.
> 
> Indulge in your fill of THC - you relax and sleep well. So what?


Saying that weed leads to nothing but relaxation and sleeping soundly, if that's what you're saying, I think is a dangerous minimization. 

In the 80s when cocaine was around a lot, I noticed there were people that smoked weed and drank alcohol and their life stayed pretty much on track until the day they tried cocaine, then there was an irrecoverable spiral into addiction. 

In the 2000's, I noticed there were people that smoked weed and drank and occasionally used cocaine and their life stayed pretty much on track but the day they crossed paths with opioids, it was an irrecoverable spiral into addiction. For most of them the initial meeting with an opioid was a pain prescription (usually unnecessary). A fair number of those people are dead now. 

Of course I know lots and lots of people that drank plenty of alcohol and or smoked plenty of weed (or more recently vaped or ate the weed) and never had any major problem that went past embarrassment. Of course I know people that have completely flushed their lives down the toilet with alcohol and no other drugs. 

I also know people that have completely flushed their lives down the toilet with weed, watching it play out day by day with a few. I know a number of parents of kids dealing with this right now, kids got the idea that smoking weed was a good way to deal with the stress and isolation during the lockdown. Then again I have seen people get addicted to video games to the point their life in general suffered badly. 

Some people due to genetics and life circumstances are extremely prone to addiction. Some are not at all. Most are medium, once they try something they're outmatched by, they're screwed. Trouble is nobody really knows beforehand that the drug they are considering trying won't be their downfall. A certain percentage of the kids hearing weed is harmless or even healthful are going to find out the very very hard way, not so for them.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Slay301 said:


> Blunts are a waste of flower man


When I was a teenager, we had an older friend who would always say "why smoke 10 of yours when you can smoke 1 of mine"? My wife rolls cones with tip. The cone lasts her a few days. She uses cannabis for pain relief. 



oldsparky52 said:


> And I understand myself to know I have an addictive personality and I do have an addiction to weed. It's not a physical addiction (well maybe a little), it's more a psychological addiction. I can get down in the dumps pretty bad at times and smoking really helps that.
> 
> It also helps me with being a little less attacking with people (emotionally, not physically). If I was in a working position, weed would be off the table, but since I'm retired and nothing I have to do, I effn' enjoy weed as much as I can afford.
> 
> IMO weed is best reserved for later in life (not by legislation). Getting old and looking at your demise can get depressing. Consuming cannabis can be very beneficial later in life. My doctor does not like it, but he cannot dispute the effect it has on my blood pressure (lowers it better than his drugs).


My old doctor that retired always told me "you have a life to live". He was fine with cannabis. He would ask all kinds of questions about it as he wanted to know more about it.
He sure was a cool doctor and yet very thorough. He took care of our whole family.
When he retired there were so many patients that missed him terribly. I never heard one bad word spoken about that man.


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

In the early to mid 70's I sowed my "wild oats". I drank (to excess), smoked cigarettes, smoked weed, did acid, and would try just about anything that crossed my path. I held a job and paid my bills (my barroom pool shooting skills usually paid for me drinking habit). 

Wound up getting a girl pregnant and we married. Stopped drinking SOOO much, and smoked some weed. Then circa 1981 I was at my weed guy's house and he offered me a line of coke. Well of course I did it. I had done coke 3 times previously and it was like "yea, this is nice, but what's the big deal?". OMG this stuff must have been top shelf. Damn that was a great feeling. I went home and told my wife that I can never do that again, ever. It was an awesome feeling and I knew that if I didn't stay away from it, it would own me. 

Stopped cigarettes that year, stopped weed circa '84. Drinking was an occasional thing instead of an everyday thing. Worked hard, made a little money (operative word little), paid off everything (best move ever). 

Well, I paid my taxes, I worked hard, and I'm going to now smoke myself to death. This is the USA, I should have that choice.


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

splatz said:


> Saying that weed leads to nothing but relaxation and sleeping soundly, if that's what you're saying, I think is a dangerous minimization.
> 
> In the 80s when cocaine was around a lot, I noticed there were people that smoked weed and drank alcohol and their life stayed pretty much on track until the day they tried cocaine, then there was an irrecoverable spiral into addiction.
> 
> ...


Agreed, cannabis does need youth restrictions similar alcohol, and is largely how its being treated in Canada. (With perhaps an exception for doctor-prescribed use of certain products in special cases.) Young people need to learn a baseline of how to function in this world before adding these vices in. Become an adult first. I don't know how the gaming and screen-time can be regulated effectively - it's a problem too.

The opioid crisis blows my mind. I can't believe its legally prescribed. I can't tolerate codeine or even acetaminophen in the first place, so that's an easy realm to steer way clear of.

Cocaine is being cut with all kinds of garbage and/or fentanyl, so even the infrequent user may not wake up after a party weekend. As far as the stats go, you're just another overdose victim.


----------



## aidonius (Jul 10, 2018)

u2slow said:


> Agreed, cannabis does need youth restrictions similar alcohol, and is largely how its being treated in Canada. (With perhaps an exception for doctor-prescribed use of certain products in special cases.) Young people need to learn a baseline of how to function in this world before adding these vices in. Become an adult first. I don't know how the gaming and screen-time can be regulated effectively - it's a problem too.


What I have found interesting about the federal approach to cannabis is that they legislated it in some ways closer to tobacco, such as in advertising. The Cannabis Act specifies that it is prohibited to promote cannabis in a variety of ways including "by presenting it or any of its brand elements in a manner that associates it or the brand element with, or evokes a positive or negative emotion about or image of, a way of life such as one that includes glamour, recreation, excitement, vitality, risk or daring". It's like they made it legal but did their best to take all the fun out of it and hopefully avoid influencing people.

This is night and day compared to alcohol. One of the maritime provinces got reprimanded a few years ago because their retail cannabis organization made an ad that showed happy healthy people enjoying life with a joint. Alcohol is significantly more dangerous in basically every way but for some reason it's completely acceptable for companies to spend billions of dollars to make it seem like drinking is a good addition to a healthy lifestyle. Hopefully this will change in our lifetimes because alcohol causes a great number of harms to the individual and even more to the people around them. In canada alcohol use costs the healthcare system more than all other drugs combined excluding tobacco.


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

u2slow said:


> The opioid crisis blows my mind. I can't believe its legally prescribed. I can't tolerate codeine or even acetaminophen in the first place, so that's an easy realm to steer way clear of.


If you have ever known someone with chronic untreatable pain then you would better understand the opioid need. The crisis is the push to treat everyone with it, and now the pendulum is swinging the other way. Makes it difficult for those in need.


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

oldsparky52 said:


> If you have ever known someone with chronic untreatable pain then you would better understand the opioid need.


Yes, the few I know had varying issues with opioids and now have better results with cannabis products.


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

aidonius said:


> What I have found interesting about the federal approach to cannabis is that they legislated it in some ways closer to tobacco, such as in advertising.
> 
> One of the maritime provinces got reprimanded a few years ago because their retail cannabis organization made an ad that showed happy healthy people enjoying life with a joint.


The issue (I hear from friends in the medical field) is the endorsement of *smoking* it... being a problem for our public healthcare. Ingestion, transdermal, etc doesn't carry the same respiratory hazard.


----------



## BleedingLungsMurphy (10 mo ago)

Slay301 said:


> Blunts are a waste of flower man


Waste? Just grow more....maaaan


splatz said:


> Really? Not sure if serious...





> cocaine IMO is not that different from meth it's just the people doing it are better dressed.


The problem is most "cocaine" is cut with meth or prescription amphetamines these days. Back in the day when....other people.... could buy 90%+ pure cocaine it was incredibly mild and not very addicting, either, like a strong cup of coffee.


oldsparky52 said:


> I do have an addiction to weed


Is it really an addiction or dependence? It sounds more like a personal choice and it sounds like it provides some real benefit to you.

I personally don't feel any addiction any more than I'm addicted to water. When I'm thirsty I hydrate. When I'm stressed and my blood pressure is up I vape and I can instantly feel it lowering. It just works.


splatz said:


> Saying that weed leads to nothing but relaxation and sleeping soundly, if that's what you're saying, I think is a dangerous minimization.


Oh please.

In the past 20 years of daily use cannabis has never made me lazy, tired, or unmotivated. You know what does make me tired and unmotivated? Bad diet. The only time I ever feel "off" is when I don't eat properly. I consume zero alcohol. I work out every day and lift heavy. I'm in my mid 30s and I look like Im in my mid 20s. All my alcoholic friends look 20 years older than I do.

What I have been noticing for the past 30+ years are people blaming everything and everyone but themselves for their situation in life. Surely they would be a rocket scientist if only they didn't smoke that joint in highschool.....


u2slow said:


> is the endorsement of *smoking* it


I fully agree. Smoking anything is a terrible idea, especially water pipes or bongs, but the damage isn't caused by the cannabis itself.


----------



## aidonius (Jul 10, 2018)

BleedingLungsMurphy said:


> The problem is most "cocaine" is cut with meth or prescription amphetamines these days. Back in the day when....other people.... could buy 90%+ pure cocaine it was incredibly mild and not very addicting, either, like a strong cup of coffee.


I don't know where you were buying your blow from but you got stiffed pretty bad. The pure stuff will knock your socks off in a way that you won't forget.

If you are able to be functional and live a fulfilling life smoking pot everyday that's great. The reality is that even though pot is the most benign of recreational drugs, it still can have serious effects especially on people's mental well being and it can be hard to tell given that the effects can vary greatly per person. Personally it makes me lazy, tired, and unmotivated with the added bonus of not feeling good at the time and sending my mental health down the drain for 1-2 weeks afterwards. 
People definitely love shift the blame to other things but cannabis isn't blame free.


----------



## BleedingLungsMurphy (10 mo ago)

aidonius said:


> but you got stiffed pretty bad.


Weird assumption, but I'm not here to debate you about the quality of the drugs you have consumed. I've personally seen it lab tested over 90%. Sometimes as high as 95% pure. It's like strong coffee complete with the laxative effects. 


> The pure stuff will knock your socks off in a way that you won't forget.


Whatever you were doing was definitely cut with something, sorry. That's what you get when you buy drugs from street dealers. It sound like your weed is cut, too. Shady dealers will mix meth in water bottles and spray it onto cannabis plants so people actually do get addicted.


> not feeling good at the time and sending my mental health down the drain for 1-2 weeks afterwards


For 1-2 weeks all you could think about was how the weed was ruining your life? Something doesn't add up.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

BleedingLungsMurphy said:


> Oh please.
> 
> In the past 20 years of daily use cannabis has never made me lazy, tired, or unmotivated. You know what does make me tired and unmotivated? Bad diet. The only time I ever feel "off" is when I don't eat properly. I consume zero alcohol. I work out every day and lift heavy. I'm in my mid 30s and I look like Im in my mid 20s. All my alcoholic friends look 20 years older than I do.


You kind of missed my entire point. I don't doubt with your daily weed habit you're physically fit, mentally sound, and morally straight and the handsomest 30-something electrician in your household. You probably don't even forget where you put your keys four times a day. 

Bad diet makes you tired and lazy. I know div-I and professional athletes that live on coffee desserts from dunkin D, hot dogs, and pizza. I know of one guy that when a div-I college athlete, smoked cigarettes like a fiend but beat everyone on their team in a one-mile run test except one guy that weighed fifty pounds less than him. But they don't go saying junk food and cigarettes are a great way to make it to a scholarship or pro sports. 

I am not highly allergic to bee stings. Other people are killed by bee stings. I don't go around saying bee stings are a harmless nuisance. 

The way things affect one person (you) is not the way they affect everyone. It's just that simple. That's why the minimizing is dangerous. Saying because you have no bad effects, nobody will have bad effects, is dangerous minimizing.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

BleedingLungsMurphy said:


> The problem is most "cocaine" is cut with meth or prescription amphetamines these days. Back in the day when....other people.... could buy 90%+ pure cocaine it was incredibly mild and not very addicting, either, like a strong cup of coffee.


If it wasn't for the dangerous minimizing part this would just be  . I didn't take you for one of those that believe anything made by God is good, only man-made things are bad, are you? Are you believing what you read about Coca Cola with itty bitty tiny amounts of cocaine? In the 80s when cocaine use was surging it was usually cut with inert substances or baby laxatives and I have never, ever heard anyone get a hold of something pure or near pure and say "Mmmm, mmm! That was incredibly mild."

"Incredibly mild" .... you're describing cocaine with language last used in 1960s tobacco ads 🙃


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I’m not being judgmental but I barely drink and don’t do any drugs. I just don’t see the point. From what I can see, they’re expensive activities anyway. I have a tool addiction. Maybe that’s worse.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

99cents said:


> I’m not being judgmental but I barely drink and don’t do any drugs. I just don’t see the point. From what I can see, they’re expensive activities anyway. I have a tool addiction. Maybe that’s worse.


Same here. 


1Corinthians13:11 said:


> When I was a child, I spake as a child, I understood as a child, I thought as a child: but when I became a man, I put away childish things...


... and started buying any shiny thing that turns nuts, hammers nails, cuts wood, shears tin, drives screws, drills holes, etc. ...


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

oldsparky52 said:


> In the early to mid 70's I sowed my "wild oats". I drank (to excess), smoked cigarettes, smoked weed, did acid, and would try just about anything that crossed my path. I held a job and paid my bills (my barroom pool shooting skills usually paid for me drinking habit).
> 
> Wound up getting a girl pregnant and we married. Stopped drinking SOOO much, and smoked some weed. Then circa 1981 I was at my weed guy's house and he offered me a line of coke. Well of course I did it. I had done coke 3 times previously and it was like "yea, this is nice, but what's the big deal?". OMG this stuff must have been top shelf. Damn that was a great feeling. I went home and told my wife that I can never do that again, ever. It was an awesome feeling and I knew that if I didn't stay away from it, it would own me.
> 
> ...


I grew up in N. Miami and drugs were prevalent. I smoked cannabis for the first time on the morning of my first day at junior high. 7th grade. All of us would meet every morning at an alley we hung out at. Smoke pot and cigarettes before school.
Hallucinogens were very popular and we tripped regularly. We even took acid before school. Drugs were our fun and its all we did. Any drug.
In my immediate neighborhood most all have died since. *All drug over doses and this was before this opioid crisis.* We used all kinds of prescription medicine from quaaludes to amphetamines. Then cocaine in the 80's and 90's. Lots of cocaine. I loved the stuff. Could be falling down drunk and snort one line and come back to life. I think this is part of why coke was big at night clubs and places like that. It was also great for sex. You could go all night (until it was all gone) believe it or not.
I was not a very good citizen back then.



u2slow said:


> The opioid crisis blows my mind. I can't believe its legally prescribed. I can't tolerate codeine or even acetaminophen in the first place, so that's an easy realm to steer way clear of.
> Cocaine is being cut with all kinds of garbage and/or fentanyl, so even the infrequent user may not wake up after a party weekend. As far as the stats go, you're just another overdose victim.


Opioids have and still do allow me to live a normal life. I have had three serious surgeries. My mobility and pain kept me from doing much at all. Today with the help of opioids I can help my wife out around the house and even allowed me to grow a raised garden. I am back to cooking most every night. I even feel better enough to perform my husband duties. Of course we are both getting older, but the desire still remains.
My doctors are a bit surprised as they predicted me being in a wheelchair sooner than later after my last surgery. They did not expect such good results with opioid therapy. Opioid therapy handled correctly and under a doctors supervision is safe and effective for me. It is your kind of thinking and those that abuse opioids that have given them such a negative appearance to the public.
It has been life changing for me. But I have had to give up cannabis as they will not allow it anymore. To bad as both opioids and cannabis would be a match made in heaven. The only negative for me regarding cannabis for pain relief is you cannot be stoned all the time. Pain does not pick a time when it hits hard, it may not be advised to use it at that particular time. You need to medicate regularly for any substantial relief. 



oldsparky52 said:


> If you have ever known someone with chronic untreatable pain then you would better understand the opioid need. The crisis is the push to treat everyone with it, and now the pendulum is swinging the other way. Makes it difficult for those in need.


"Nail on the head" Lou. Conservative doctors are hesitant to prescribe opioids. But do when the situation cannot be resolved or mitigated with other therapies. My doctor tod me I was the only patient he has prescribed this medication to.
It was after years of pain and unsuccessful conventional trials, he finally offered further help in the form of Oxycodone.



u2slow said:


> Yes, the few I know had varying issues with opioids and now have better results with cannabis products.


I am certain this is a true fact as I can attest to it and I witness pain relief in my wife when she medicates with cannabis. She has also had several surgeries and is in the same boat as I am.
My opioid therapy is for sure a better choice for me. Like I said above I cannot be stoned day and night. CBD is a cannabis option but I have found its not a cure all and did not help me much.


----------



## aidonius (Jul 10, 2018)

BleedingLungsMurphy said:


> Weird assumption, but I'm not here to debate you about the quality of the drugs you have consumed. I've personally seen it lab tested over 90%. Sometimes as high as 95% pure. It's like strong coffee complete with the laxative effects.
> 
> Whatever you were doing was definitely cut with something, sorry. That's what you get when you buy drugs from street dealers. It sound like your weed is cut, too. Shady dealers will mix meth in water bottles and spray it onto cannabis plants so people actually do get addicted.
> For 1-2 weeks all you could think about was how the weed was ruining your life? Something doesn't add up.


I am saying that it is known to aggravate preexisting health conditions and that in my case it does. Like splatz says, just because you don't have any problems with it doesn't mean that psychiatrists don't regularly see people with problems caused by their cannabis use.

You are arguing against the basically universal consensus that cocaine is indeed a hell of a drug. People don't break into cars and throw their lives away because they can't stop drinking coffee. Why would people go to all of the hassle and danger of getting it if it was that boring? Is coffee worth selling your most treasured possessions and blowing through your life savings? Maybe you have the constitution of a horse but there are so many people that have been eaten alive by their coke problems that there is much more to it than mild buzz. 



99cents said:


> I’m not being judgmental but I barely drink and don’t do any drugs. I just don’t see the point. From what I can see, they’re expensive activities anyway. I have a tool addiction. Maybe that’s worse.


I had a good friend tell me years ago that for some people drugs are so much fun that they don't want to do anything else. People do drugs for all sorts of reasons just like anything else.


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

John Valdes said:


> I am certain this is a true fact as I can attest to it and I witness pain relief in my wife when she medicates with cannabis. She has also had several surgeries and is in the same boat as I am.
> My opioid therapy is for sure a better choice for me. Like I said above I cannot be stoned day and night. CBD is a cannabis option but I have found its not a cure all and did not help me much.


CBD is more the anti-inflammatory side, and THC is more the psychoactive side. You can get whatever blend you need nowadays. Tolerance is built up to the 'stoned' effect of THC, but from what I read, your body still captures the therapeutic benefits.

I agree the solution is different from person to person. Maybe that Dopesick series on opioids especially rattled me, IDK. IMHO, people in general can be prejudiced and stubborn about what solutions they're willing to pursue. Legal vs not, medication vs physical therapy (incl. massage, chiro), physician bias/trust, etc. FWIW, some industries (like mine) don't allow you to work until 48hrs after the last opioid dose.


----------



## BleedingLungsMurphy (10 mo ago)

splatz said:


> That's why the minimizing is dangerous.


Blowing things that you don't understand out of proportion is dangerous, too. You sure do make a lot of ridiculous assumptions and assertions.


> If it wasn't for the dangerous minimizing part this would just be


Oh no, the truth is so dangerous. 


> you're describing cocaine with language last used in 1960s tobacco ads


It's almost as if cocaine, or nicotine, isn't the real issue. Have you considered the fact that people are adding chemicals to cocaine, or tobacco, to make it more addicting......... 

Maybe I don't feel the "dangerous" affects of the devils lettuce because I actually grow my own, so I know it's clean. I did always felt weird after smoking cannabis from street dealers or a government dispensary.


aidonius said:


> Like splatz says, just because you don't have any problems with it doesn't mean that psychiatrists don't regularly see people with problems caused by their cannabis use.


Yes, people with mental health issues also happen to use cannabis. There is no direct link to cannabis causing mental health issues. If there is, please, point the way to a peer reviewed study.


aidonius said:


> You are arguing against the basically universal consensus that cocaine is indeed a hell of a drug.


No, I'm no arguing against anything. I am stating a simple fact. Pure cocaine is not nearly as bad as the stuff you will see on the street that is cut with other chemicals.


> Maybe you have the constitution of a horse but there are so many people that have been eaten alive by their coke problems that there is much more to it than mild buzz.


Anything is bad in excess. Eat too much sugar, drink too much coffee, consume too much alcohol.... or even drink too much water and you will die.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Anyone else notice that every conversation about weed inevitably leads to the "It's not as bad as....." comparison?


----------



## BleedingLungsMurphy (10 mo ago)

Yes, I do notice that. Usually right after someone asserts that cannabis is worse than heroin and meth, or literally anything.

The fact is cannabis is not as bad as........anything.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

BleedingLungsMurphy said:


> Blowing things that you don't understand out of proportion is dangerous, too. You sure do make a lot of ridiculous assumptions and assertions.


All your arguments are based on your own personal use, a sample size of 1, my understanding is considerably broader than yours. 


BleedingLungsMurphy said:


> Oh no, the truth is so dangerous.


Equating your opinion with the truth is a fairly weak rhetorical technique but if that's all you have, that's what you use...



BleedingLungsMurphy said:


> Yes, people with mental health issues also happen to use cannabis. There is no direct link to cannabis causing mental health issues. If there is, please, point the way to a peer reviewed study.


Ironically the demand for a peer reviewed study is usually a sign that a discussion is about to get really unscientific. But you asked, so here you go: 

Cannabis use and mania symptoms: a systematic review and meta-analysis - PubMed (nih.gov)
Cannabis use and mania symptoms : a systematic review and meta-analysis - WRAP: Warwick Research Archive Portal

Let me guess, now you'll sharpshoot the study, maybe even google around for a critical publication to counter, but I am sure you have no intention of reading it and changing it your opinion. 

Keep in mind t's not necessary that cannabis *cause* mental health issues for it to be something to be careful with, especially in young people. High school / college age is one of those times when addiction tendencies and major mental illness often first manifests. If weed use is not causal, it's still a concern if it can exacerbate and complicate an already difficult problem _that has not yet been detected_. 



BleedingLungsMurphy said:


> Anything is bad in excess. Eat too much sugar, drink too much coffee, consume too much alcohol.... or even drink too much water and you will die.


And there are some people that will discover that with some substances, they can't do moderation, and that substance will monkey wrench their life, maybe even end their life? That's at the core of the addictive process, don't you get that? For those people, telling them weed is a harmless indulgence or a health tonic is a dangerous minimization. 



BleedingLungsMurphy said:


> No, I'm no arguing against anything. I am stating a simple fact. Pure cocaine is not nearly as bad as the stuff you will see on the street that is cut with other chemicals.
> ...
> It's almost as if cocaine, or nicotine, isn't the real issue. Have you considered the fact that people are adding chemicals to cocaine, or tobacco, to make it more addicting.........


Now your turn, show me the peer-reviewed published study that shows that pure cocaine is "incredibly mild" and non-addictive, as you assert.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

On the cocaine subject. The real problems with cocaine started with cocaine base or "crack". It is smoked and enters the body almost immediately. Faster than injecting (mainlining). It is 10 times as exhilarating than snorting cocaine. I know as I have smoked it.
Powder cocaine was what the "regular" white/blue collar people used and crack was what the lower class mostly black people used. Growing up we never heard of cocaine base and I am thankful we didn't know about it.
Powder cocaine and free base (crack) effect differently and the latter version can cause addiction much easier and faster. 

The making of cocaine base separates the cocaine from any additives and changes the molecular structure allowing it to be smoked. It is no longer water soluble.
This is a big reason it was and is so addicting. It is this base that is responsible for the much of personal problems people have. 
I am in no way saying powder cocaine is not addicting or results in negative life occurrences. It does. But cocaine base is responsible for many negative consequences.


----------



## aidonius (Jul 10, 2018)

BleedingLungsMurphy said:


> Yes, people with mental health issues also happen to use cannabis. There is no direct link to cannabis causing mental health issues. If there is, please, point the way to a peer reviewed study.


I misspoke. I do not know of any studies that have found that cannabis can indepedently cause mental health problems. The studies that splatz has linked are amongst several that demonstrate that cannabis use can exacerbate preexisting mental health problems.


----------



## BleedingLungsMurphy (10 mo ago)

splatz said:


> All your arguments are based on your own personal use, a sample size of 1, my understanding is considerably broader than yours.


Oh yeah? Well, my tape measure is longer than yours!


> Equating your opinion with the truth is a fairly weak rhetorical technique but if that's all you have, that's what you use...


This is really ironic, isn't it?


> Let me guess, now you'll sharpshoot the study


No, I'm not going to argue with you, because we both know you're always right. You're one step ahead of me, too. Guess I can't "sharpshoot" your "cherrypicked" article now, can I? 


aidonius said:


> The studies that splatz has linked are amongst several that demonstrate that cannabis use can exacerbate preexisting mental health problems.


Absolutely. Alcohol or even hormone imbalances will exacerbate mental health issues, too.


----------



## BleedingLungsMurphy (10 mo ago)

I want to be very clear that I am not supporting or condoning any drug use. I have made my opinions very clear that the average person simply does not have access to clean, lab grade, drugs. Street drugs are cut with deadly and addicting chemicals. It has gotten so bad in BC, Canada that the government has stepped in with a safe supply of hard drugs.

Some of you didn't seem to believe that I have actually had access to clean, lab grade, cocaine. It is not the same thing as the stuff you buy from your buddy in a dark alley that's cut with mexican meth or fentanyl.













Safer supply: Prescribed medications as a safer alternative to toxic illegal drugs - Canada.ca


Information about safer supply services, an initiative that provides a legal and regulated supply of prescribed medications as a safer alternative to the toxic illegal drug supply.




www.canada.ca


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

BleedingLungsMurphy said:


> I want to be very clear that I am not supporting or condoning any drug use. I have made my opinions very clear that the average person simply does not have access to clean, lab grade, drugs. Street drugs are cut with deadly and addicting chemicals. It has gotten so bad in BC, Canada that the government has stepped in with a safe supply of hard drugs.
> 
> Some of you didn't seem to believe that I have actually had access to clean, lab grade, cocaine. It is not the same thing as the stuff you buy from your buddy in a dark alley that's cut with mexican meth or fentanyl.
> View attachment 166841
> ...


That is amazing and seems like a good idea for those with substance abuse issues.


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

John Valdes said:


> That is amazing and seems like a good idea for those with substance abuse issues.


Or people that love really good coke lmao


----------



## BleedingLungsMurphy (10 mo ago)

John Valdes said:


> That is amazing and seems like a good idea for those with substance abuse issues.


It provides users with a safe/clean supply, takes money out of the hands of organized crime, and takes strain off of our medical system. Users are forced to interact with medical professionals where they have easier access to treatment, when they are ready. Unfortunately, cutting off the drugs or just throwing people in prison doesn't work.


----------

